# Hypnotic hotots!



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:
*Hotots!*


----------



## naturestee (Apr 27, 2007)

Fey and Sprite, sisters


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

Can we have mixed hotots? Im not sure if my Pepper is a mixed hotot?






The brown bits on her ears is just mud :disgust:


----------



## maomaochiu (Apr 29, 2007)

the peepee and poopoop queen, TICTAC!


----------



## maomaochiu (Apr 29, 2007)

*maomaochiu wrote:*


> the peepee and poopoo queen, TICTAC! also, does anyonenotice that hotots are somewhat more 'hyper' (more active)?Tictac jumps, runs, turns, nonstop. and so far, hasn't givenmama a kiss yet:?


----------



## ec (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the buns - and the thread title is great! Makes me think of Mata Hari, for some reason.


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (May 2, 2007)

Here's my bun Oreo!


----------

